# skunk sitters?



## artype (Dec 1, 2008)

Does anybody know someone who skunk sits?

What do other skunk owners do when they go away for a few days?

We have had our skunkie for nearly 2 years now and havent even had a night away from her.

We have family who have offered but they either have dogs that want to maul her or kids that have a habit of leaving the front door open and chocolate lying around.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

id more than happily skunk sit though if you didnt mind the distance. If we go out for a long period of time ours come with us!! though we would never have a holiday or anything more than overnight due to the amount of animals we have. We happy with it this way though

you need to post pics of your skunkies!!! details details?!?! male? female? colour? names? :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Im the same as cat i dont go away because of all the animals i have 

I have skunk sat before for lucy and jons bam

I do have dogs though but all my dogs are fine with the skunks and my son knows not to leave anything laying around :lol2:


----------



## artype (Dec 1, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> you need to post pics of your skunkies!!! details details?!?! male? female? colour? names? :flrt:


 
Well we only have one at the moment. A little black and white bundle of mischief called april. She loves pears, chasing the cat, sleeping on peoples heads and pooping on the sofa if we dont give her what she wants.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

artype said:


> Well we only have one at the moment. A little black and white bundle of mischief called april. She loves pears, chasing the cat, sleeping on peoples heads and pooping on the sofa if we dont give her what she wants.


 
im in love!!!:flrt: shes gorgeous!! we have 2 boys, can post pics if you like? is she spayed? am only askin due to them needin to be mated with stuff


----------



## Martin B (Oct 11, 2007)

Cute!


----------



## artype (Dec 1, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> im in love!!!:flrt: shes gorgeous!! we have 2 boys, can post pics if you like? is she spayed? am only askin due to them needin to be mated with stuff


 

Ooo yes would love to see some pictures.

She is spayed it came with the hope she might calm down... 1 year on we are yet to see a change :lol2:

She has to look cute... if she intends to continue breaking into the food cupboard ripping open the 4kg bag of pasta and using it as a ball pool


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

here is Domino, i got him in october as an early christmas present :flrt:









and this is Chester who joined our family on sunday, as i felt Domino needed a playmate, hes my birthday present :flrt:









Dominos face is so much more stumpier than Chesters, and Chesters hair is more wirey, but ive found that with most chocolates


----------



## artype (Dec 1, 2008)

Wow gorgeous markings talk about nices presents  . Obviously you didnt get them when they were babies, did you have them imported?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

artype said:


> Wow gorgeous markings talk about nices presents  . Obviously you didnt get them when they were babies, did you have them imported?


 
i didnt get them when they were babies no, and they are uk bred


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

artype said:


>


That is a very pretty skunk indeed, and a superb photograph. Her fur looks lovely and glossy, and so white. 

Pity your so far away, we'd love to let her run around here with our stench of skunks.


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

Great looking skunkie. give up on the idea of a holiday. You will only end up worrying the whole time you are away,lol


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

artype said:


> Well we only have one at the moment. A little black and white bundle of mischief called april. She loves pears, chasing the cat, sleeping on peoples heads and pooping on the sofa if we dont give her what she wants.


 
she is absolutely gourjous, looks like a teddy!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

: victory:Oh and psssttt. Have Pm'ed you!!!


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Awwww she is so lovely and shiny!! I haven't left my skunkies yet...they get lugged around all over the place lol....leave 'em at home and it looks like we've been burgled five times over :lol2::lol2:


----------



## PURPLEGOTH666 (Feb 6, 2008)

WOW LOVELY SKUNKS YOU ALL HAVE WHAT GREAT PRESSIES TO GET CAT YOU VERY LUCKY.:mf_dribble::2thumb:
I DON'T THINK I COULD GO AWAY IF I HAD A SKUNKY LIVING HERE IT'S A STRUGGLE TO GO AWAY FOR THE NIGHT WITH WHAT I GOT ALREADY:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

PURPLEGOTH666 said:


> WOW LOVELY SKUNKS YOU ALL HAVE WHAT GREAT PRESSIES TO GET CAT YOU VERY LUCKY.:mf_dribble::2thumb:
> I DON'T THINK I COULD GO AWAY IF I HAD A SKUNKY LIVING HERE IT'S A STRUGGLE TO GO AWAY FOR THE NIGHT WITH WHAT I GOT ALREADY:lol2:


 
i dont know you do i? or do i? :lol2: where in lovely lancashire are you purplegoth?


----------



## PURPLEGOTH666 (Feb 6, 2008)

CHORTLEY:lol2: I DON'T THINK WE'VE MET BUT HEY I COULD BE WRONG


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

PURPLEGOTH666 said:


> CHORTLEY:lol2: I DON'T THINK WE'VE MET BUT HEY I COULD BE WRONG



Try giving your 'caps lock' key a press


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

we're in Notts.. and could skunk sit for you if it's needed...

we're planning on getting our own skunk at some point.. and already know that our 2 springers love them! 

Nerys's skunks have been over enough times for us to know they're fine  

(Not that we'd leave them unattended of course! )


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

PURPLEGOTH666 said:


> CHORTLEY:lol2: I DON'T THINK WE'VE MET BUT HEY I COULD BE WRONG


 
i used to go drinkin down chorley many moons ago


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

artype said:


> Well we only have one at the moment. A little black and white bundle of mischief called april. She loves pears, chasing the cat, sleeping on peoples heads and pooping on the sofa if we dont give her what she wants.




Oh my word..check out that coat :flrt: Oh I think I'm in love..she's soo pretty!


----------



## artype (Dec 1, 2008)

Wow what a response. I'm sure if she didnt have black fur on her cheeks she'd be blushing.

The only concern we have had is she hasnt met another skunk since we took her at 6weeks old and am unsure if she would get along with others. I saw mentioned on the forums the idea of a skunkie meet up... is that past or still happening?


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

nothing else really got mentioned much about the skunk meet after that post, and now with people breeding and males becoming more aggressive to other full males i doubt it will go ahead, we dont have skunks here, and like I said in my Pm im only down the road in Hucknall so not far and would love to skunk sit!:2thumb:


----------



## artype (Dec 1, 2008)

OMG it only just clicked you're in hucknall... even if we dont go away soon you'll have to meet her as we only live in blidworth


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

artype said:


> OMG it only just clicked you're in hucknall... even if we dont go away soon you'll have to meet her as we only live in blidworth


DEFINITLY!!!!! I know a couple of people in blidworth anyway and pass it everday on my way to college( Brackenhurst in Southwell ) I LOVE meeting new skunks anyway so definitly want to meet her!!:2thumb:


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Huh hum, i live in Hucknall too. I wants to meet a skunk! *sulks*


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Ragmoth said:


> Huh hum, i live in Hucknall too. I wants to meet a skunk! *sulks*


Emma, we can both meet her at the same time and have our own skunk meet with only one skunk:whistling2: Plus if theres two of us theres a better chance for us to steal her! haha:mf_dribble:


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> Emma, we can both meet her at the same time and have our own skunk meet with only one skunk:whistling2: Plus if theres two of us theres a better chance for us to steal her! haha:mf_dribble:


Just tell everyone my name then why don't you!! :lol2:

Good plan, Batman!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL joe your a nutta 

you know you can come here if you want skunk cuggles : victory:

You have to catch one 1st though :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


----------



## artype (Dec 1, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> Emma, we can both meet her at the same time and have our own skunk meet with only one skunk:whistling2: Plus if theres two of us theres a better chance for us to steal her! haha:mf_dribble:


 
Yeah but you'd only end up returning her after a couple of nights... as she has a habit of trying to suffocate people while they sleep by lying over both mouth and nose


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL joe your a nutta
> 
> you know you can come here if you want skunk cuggles : victory:
> 
> You have to catch one 1st though :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


AHEM. Who caught skunky at yours when i was there last?:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> AHEM. Who caught skunky at yours when i was there last?:whistling2:


 
LOL well yeah thats true the others are harder to catch they know where to hide where you cant grab them :lol2::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL well yeah thats true the others are harder to catch they know where to hide where you cant grab them :lol2::lol2:


Ooo exscuses woman!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> Ooo exscuses woman!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


LOL i have no need to catch them unless they need a nail clipping :lol2:


----------

